

Realtime top hashtags on Twitter with Storm + JRuby + CoffeeScript + D3.js - blearyeyed
http://tweitgeist.colinsurprenant.com

======
colinsurprenant
\- On the backend, for the realtime Twitter data analysis, Tweitgeist uses
Redstorm which is a JRuby DSL & integration to the Storm engine.
<https://github.com/colinsurprenant/redstorm>
<https://github.com/nathanmarz/storm>

\- Redis is used as a queue server.

\- On the frontend side: Node.js, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, Bootstrap, jQuery,
D3.js

Basically, Node serves a very simple API, everything else is in the browser.

... and please don't be too hard on the UI design, I basically suck with UI :P

------
thibaut_barrere
Mixing Storm, JRuby and Amazon RedShift is going to be probably very
interesting for ETL jobs. I will definitely investigate!

------
jcdavison
This app rocks!

------
terenced_
Nice job Colin!

